# Michelle lewin



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Surley the hottest fitness model on the planet?


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Photoshopped, angled, lighting - the pic I posted is from a bluddy mobile phone mane.
> 
> Sophie Arvebrink >


Fair.. On her Instagram there are loads of natural beach shots with no filter or special lighting and she looks good


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Sweet Jesus :drool:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

and the most modest and humble.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Agreed ^


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

I used to really like Trish Stratus when she was a fitness model and still prefer the old Trish Stratus of her Fitness model days over Michelle Lewin :thumbup1:


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

dannythinx said:


> Surley the hottest fitness model on the planet?
> 
> View attachment 115105


hot yes, hottest - hm no such thing


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

She had a child and never fully recovered.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> hot yes, hottest - hm no such thing


get the F off my thread


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Busting all kinds of nuts.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

All kindzz


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Sophie Arvebrink >


is she in your spare room?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Yes


against her will?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

banzi said:


> She had a child and never fully recovered.


she is 39 ffs


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BetterThanYou said:


> she is 39 ffs


im 50, your point being?


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Paige Hathaway is half decent too I suppose


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Amazing ^


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

i want to look like that!


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

melanieuk said:


> i want to look like that!


Without soundy cheesy, you're not far off!


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

You're definitely closer to her then I am to lazar angelov lol


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

dannythinx said:


> Without soundy cheesy, you're not far off!


ha ha i dunno about that! i think theres work to do


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

melanieuk said:


> i want to look like that!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> View attachment 115122
> 
> 
> View attachment 115123


you are 10 weeks away from the top pic


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I need a motivational CD from you saying all these quotes so I can listen to daily


You know what you need to do, its just how much do you want it.

Dont let the time slip away with you looking back thinking, "I just never got in the shape I wanted"


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

dannythinx said:


> Without soundy cheesy, you're not far off!


cheesy cvnt


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

banzi said:


>


So are u saying im fishing cos i do look like that?! as i really dont! but i think that might be a compliment.....


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

melanieuk said:


> So are u saying im fishing cos i do look like that?! as i really dont! but i think that might be a compliment.....


no, thats not what Im saying at all.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Michelle is my favwit ^_^


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> I need a motivational CD from you saying all these quotes so I can listen to daily


You just need his "as much chicken and veg as you can eat" diet.

And more self control and discipline than I could ever possess. :lol:


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

banzi said:


> no, thats not what Im saying at all.


ok


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Smitch said:


> You just need his "as much chicken and veg as you can eat" diet.
> 
> And more self control and discipline than I could ever possess. :lol:


She knows what to do, there is more than one way to shred a cat.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

dannythinx said:


> Surley the hottest fitness model on the planet?
> 
> View attachment 115105


She didn't win the fitness olympia so she can't be the hottest!!


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Dear god


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> Dear god
> 
> View attachment 115178


does she ever leave the house or get dressed?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

banzi said:


> does she ever leave the house or get dressed?


I hope not.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> I would use her s**t for toothpaste ..... Just saying


looks aint everything mate, shes likley dull as dishwater.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> maybe so pal but I wouldn't mind finding out


she would just witter on all day about diet and training and how fu**ing wonderful she is.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

banzi said:


> does she ever leave the house or get dressed?


only when i grant permission


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Now that is womens bodybuilding personified.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> how come they don't wear those jewel covered posing suits and heels?


they dont need to.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> she would just witter on all day about diet and training and how fu**ing wonderful she is.


Not with her mouth full!


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> View attachment 115183
> 
> 
> View attachment 115184


amazing dedication.. But


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

dannythinx said:


> amazing dedication.. But


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

banzi said:


>


each to there own


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

banzi said:


>


epic quote it's always the pencil necks or 'hard gainers' as they would call themselves who slate women bodybuilders

i don't find them attractive but I admire anyone's dedication


----------



## Merkleman (Oct 4, 2013)

Would bang.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Lewin looked a lot better back in the day when her thighs were bigger

I'd have gal Yates any day of the week tho


----------

